# Richards Wine Bottle



## glomiller60 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a Richards Wine bottle.  It is square with a diamond pattern on 3 sides.  Does anyone have any information about this, and what it is worth?


----------



## FoundBottle (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmm, you posted in 2008 with no replies. This was going to be my first bottle digging ? too. I googled it and think the clear diamond shape one is from the early 50's, but can not find the correct web site.  I hope someone can help.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

From.

 Welcome you guys,

 Is this the culprit?




From.


----------



## FoundBottle (Aug 6, 2012)

TY Surfaceone (Super Member) Yes, this is an exciting thing for a newbie, ya know?! There are literally 100 of these in the woods, most with rusted caps and no label.  Should I toss aside and keep digging? Am I in the 1950"s here?  Thank you for your pic!! []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

> There are literally 100 of these in the woods, most with rusted caps and no label. Should I toss aside and keep digging?


 
 This one, unlabeled, has little to no collector interest. I believe these were favored by underage kids, and the occasional wino.

 I'd leave em, and see if there's older more interesting stuff below...


----------

